

Social Network Analysis: The Science behind “who did I forget?” - friggeri
http://friggeri.net/blog/who-did-i-forget

======
amalowhatkin
Interesting work, did you consider taking other information into account ? For
example, I tested your app with several friends which are in a friend list and
it didn't suggest the other friends on that same friend list.

~~~
friggeri
As I said on the other thread, we only use the underlying friends graph for
speed reasons: if we had to weigh the edges between people, it would be very
costly in terms of API queries, which take time.

